# Coca-Cola Orange and Vanilla



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 11, 2019)

Who's tried it and what do you think?
I bought a 12 pack of the Zero Sugar variety and I have to say I love it.


----------



## KMixson (May 12, 2019)

Haven't tried it. Not really a soft drink drinker myself. Coca-Cola makes much more drinks and flavors than people realize. Go to their museum in Atlanta. When you come out of the museum there will be room where you can get samples of the different drinks and flavors sold around the world. Some are OK, some are nasty.


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2019)

Have not tried that flavor yet. 

My goto soda now which is 2-3 times per week is a tall glass filled to the top with Ice and Coke Zero. Other than that, I'm drinking Iced water all day and coffee(s) in the morning.


----------



## GTS225 (May 12, 2019)

Never really been a fan of Coke products. That flavor seems a bit off-the-wall to me, so it might be a moot point. 

Used to drink Diet Pepsi, but they got stupid and changed the sweetener, altering the flavor. Didn't find it very palatable anymore. Switched to Diet 7-Up and didn't look back.

I'm probably killing myself, but about 80% of my fluid intake comes out of a soft drink bottle. (At least I made it to 62.)

Roger


----------



## LDUBS (May 12, 2019)

It sound pretty good. But, I gotta say we buy the generic Safeway store brand of diet coke called "Refresh". 36 cans for $9. Lasts a long time.

Anyway, might have to try the new stuff.


----------



## overboard (May 12, 2019)

Not a Coke or Pepsi drinker either, cola of choice is RC.


----------



## DaleH (May 12, 2019)

No soft drink for me ... poison to the body ...


----------



## DaleH (May 12, 2019)

No soft drinks for me ... poison to the body ...


----------



## LDUBS (May 12, 2019)

overboard said:


> Not a Coke or Pepsi drinker either, cola of choice is RC.



Sun of a gun. I didn't know RC was still around. Remember RC cola from when I was a kid.


----------



## overboard (May 12, 2019)

It's still around here in NE PA, sometimes it's hard to find but right now it's readily available at different places in our area.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 12, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> overboard said:
> 
> 
> > Not a Coke or Pepsi drinker either, cola of choice is RC.
> ...


I remember drinking Fresca 50+ years ago at my grand parents. It's still in stores and I buy it once in awhile.


----------



## jethro (May 13, 2019)

I can't drink soda anymore. Too fat.


----------

